# Hi People



## Über Alles (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi people im Über Alles from Florida in the US here.I love German aircraft and found this site and love it.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 30, 2006)

welcome uber hope you enjoy the site


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome Uber, If you like German aircraft that is great have a few Model photo's to post over the coming days!

Regards Wayne fron Down under


----------



## Über Alles (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## mkloby (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey uber - i'm here in pensacola FL, but i'm PCSing to NAS Corpus on friday. Welcome aboard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------

